# Kendall Jenner - walks the Runaway at Versace show at Milan Fashion Week 2020 - 27x



## redbeard (22 Feb. 2020)

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2020)

Echt alltagstaugliche Mode 

:thx:


----------



## redbeard (22 Feb. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> Echt alltagstaugliche Mode



Aber sowas von...


----------

